
Couchdb Clustering - iamwil
http://books.couchdb.org/relax/reference/clustering
======
sumeeta
I know the CouchDB team said they were taking steps to make CouchDB
_officially_ usable as a distributed system. Is this it? Or has this chapter
been around for a long time?

